# Young Crow



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

We met a couple who had found a young crow on the ground under a tree a couple of days ago. They had managed to give it some water, found a tin bucket and lined it with cotton from the trees, put the crow in, and hung the bucket from a branch. When we went there today, it was on the ground again. It doesn't look like a new baby or anything, but it does seem to have a problem with one eye, it doesn't open all the way. We are not sure how old the crow is. We went to the store and bought a jar of pureed beef for babies, some canned dog food, and a plastic syringe. We have given him small amounts of the baby food, warmed to just above room temperature, and we give him water with the syringe right after. It helps the food to go down. My husband found a baby worm in the garden and just fed him that, too. We thought after a couple of days of not eating, we don't want to try to feed him too much.
If we are doing something we shouldn't, or there is something more we can do, could you please tell us? We have already found ourselves getting attached to him, I know, human weakness, but there you have it. We have called him Stan, and if he survives, doubt that he will ever be able to take care of himself because of his eye. If so, we would like to keep him in our family. Do you think there is a problem with that?
Thank-you in advance for your help/advice.
Gail


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Gail,

Thank you for assisting this crow. If you could tell us where you are located, we can perhaps direct you to someone in your area who can give some hands on assistance. 

Also, if you can post a couple of pictures of the eye, that would be very helpful in determining what may be going on.

In addition to what you are feeding you can soak a good quality dry dog food in water until it starts to get soft and then feed pieces of that. Hard boiled egg can also be fed.

Terry


----------



## Gail (Jun 7, 2009)

*Picture of Stan*

Greetings,
Here is a snap shot of Stan and his eye, it appears both eyes no longer open at all. Stan will grip you fingers and grooms himself in the sun.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Gail (Jun 7, 2009)

Footnote

We live in Chilliwack BC Canada.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I don't know anything about crows, but that doesn't look good at all. Try this list and see if anyone is close to you. Scroll down the page for Canada listings. 

http://www.tc.umn.edu/~devo0028/contactI.htm


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

http://www.elizabethswildlifecenter.org/about.html


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a pet starling and I don't know much about crows, but I do want to give you support and to thank you for helping this little guy out. My starling is the best pet I have ever had, excluding my dog of course. I would keep him warm and inside, if your not already doing that. And when you give him water, you just put a drop on your finger and put it on the side of there beak and then they will suck it in. If you use an eyedropper, you can get water in his lungs and that isn't good. min


----------



## Gail (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank-you for your help.
Gail


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Stan is still having a pinkish mouth so he's quite young. His eye looks bad. I hope you have contacted one of the rehabbers recommended in the links above.

I have a crow myself and several ferals who come to my place regularly. They are lovely birds and you just can't help getting attached to them.


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi gail, I will ask in my crows group if anyone can help, and you could join the group too [email protected]


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

Gail, I posted in the Crows group and got this reply

>I've searched the net and found this rescue place in Abbotsford, BC which is very close to Chilliwack. There is even a picture of a crow. The website: http://www.elizabethswildlifecenter.org/rescue.html
The phone number: 604-852-9173<

Good luck!

Ali


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

AliBlack said:


> Gail, I posted in the Crows group and got this reply
> 
> >I've searched the net and found this rescue place in Abbotsford, BC which is very close to Chilliwack. There is even a picture of a crow. The website: http://www.elizabethswildlifecenter.org/rescue.html
> The phone number: 604-852-9173<
> ...


I posted that link in post #6. I hope she saw it yesterday.


----------



## Gail (Jun 7, 2009)

Thank-you all for you help. Although Stan appeared to be gaining in strength, (he was extremely weak when we found him) he did not make it. Again, thank-you, we have learned much. 
Unfortunately, a friend of ours also found a bird on her porch this weekend. A pigeon that someone had shot with a pellet gun.  It has been a sad weekend.
Thank-you for your good work here, and for trying to help Stan even though he wasn't a pigeon.
Gail


----------



## AliBlack (Sep 8, 2003)

So sorry he didn't make it, thanks so much for trying to help him.




Gail said:


> Thank-you all for you help. Although Stan appeared to be gaining in strength, (he was extremely weak when we found him) he did not make it. Again, thank-you, we have learned much.
> Unfortunately, a friend of ours also found a bird on her porch this weekend. A pigeon that someone had shot with a pellet gun.  It has been a sad weekend.
> Thank-you for your good work here, and for trying to help Stan even though he wasn't a pigeon.
> Gail


----------

